# EAS in Delaware



## Kelly Livingston (Feb 24, 2007)

*Your local tour guide*

I'm a student at the University of Delaware attending the EAS conference. I don't post much at beesource but I use beesource so much I must consider myself a member. Micheal and anyone else who will be there is welcome to contact me. My specialties are knowing which nights have the specials at which bars. A little beesource comradery sounds like a **** fun time to me!


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll be there for the short course and conference. 
Looking forward to hopefully meeting you both. 
-Erin


----------



## kbee (Mar 6, 2005)

I'll be at the sideliner short course. Will there be a bulletin board or something to post messages? How do we find each other?


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

If you don't see me in workshops, wander over to the hotel
and look by the pool.

I'm sure to have something cold and alcoholic mixed up.


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

*Deer Park*

Hi Kelly

Is Deer Park still around? I had a customer at Dupont who would
take his vendors out there and ring up a good ole tab. He was trying
to get better discounts. Students would come by for free drinks,
it was a great atmosphere people were friendly.


----------



## Kelly Livingston (Feb 24, 2007)

mobees said:


> Hi Kelly
> 
> Is Deer Park still around? I had a customer at Dupont who would
> take his vendors out there and ring up a good ole tab. He was trying
> ...


Dear Park is the best bar on Main St. (IMO). Sadly, the beer prices have gone up in the past year but you can find a pint of Yuengling for $2.50... I prefer the $8 pitchers. I think we should just set a time to have all us beesource people meet there so here it is!

Tuesday, I'll be at Deer Park for half priced burger night. Anyone doing the short courses meet me there, and we can grab a beer and a burger for less than $10. If any of you guys are serious about coming, just chime in so I can get a head count.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Bill Mares and I will try to make it.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

Deer Park Tuesday dinner sounds great - I'm in. 
Mo - are you doing the sideliner course too? Look forward to seeing you if yes.
-Erin


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I'll be there. Look for a '72 Chevy RV in the parking lot. Follow the dandruff.

Dickm


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

*Deer Park*

Hi Erin

I will try to make it but not sure if I can get away from work until
thurs. It should be a good meeting. Most of the students won't be around
so many of the venues won't be packed. It sounds like Kelly will be a good
entertainment director. Hopefully, there will be some good bee info going
around!


----------



## Lew Best (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm going to hafta miss it this year; went last year in Georgia & was well worth it. Had planned on bout a 3 week trip to see the north east but just too much going on here. Definitely planning for next year though.

Lew in TX


----------

